# On Synthroid 75mcg feel horrible



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

Recent labs 9/5/14: 
TSH 3.59 (0.4-4.50 MIU/L) 
T4 Free 1.4 
Progesterone .05 
T3 Total 67 (76-181 NG/DL) 
Vitamin B12 1499 (200-1100 PG)

I am a 42 year old female and I was recently diagnosed with Hashimoto's but had hypothyroidism for 14 years. I was taking Synthroid 88 mcg for 9 years and about 4 months ago my endo changed it to 75 mcg because my hypo turned into hyper. Since the change, I've been experiencing panic attacks, tremors, nervousness, severe dizziness (not vertigo type), a feeling of fainting, fogginess, head pressure, light headed, blood pressure fluctuations ranging from 125/75 to 104/69. 
I feel that as soon as I take my Synthroid pill my symptoms get worse. PLEASE HELP!! :confused0003: 
My endo and labs say that my thyroid is normal and I really don't agree. 
I would like to know if the medication isn't right or the dosage, should it be making me sick?? :sick0026:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the range for the free t4 test? I'm guessing the top of the range is around 1.4? Have you ever had a free t3 (not the total) run? Your total t3 is terribly low and I suspect your free t4 is high...which usually results if all the symptoms you describe.

Your body usually converts t4 into t3. T3 is the "active" hormone that your body uses for basic metabolism. When you have an overabundance of t4 and low t3, your body can't function properly and you get a strange and very disruptive mix of hypo and hyper symptoms.

Also, have you had a recent ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Your Total 3 test is very very low. That is a sign. It is imperative that you get the FREE T3 test. Info above. And yes, the Synthroid could be making you ill "if" it is not the right dose or more importantly "if" cancer of the thyroid is on board. Unfortunately, that is a very common cause of intolerance to thyroxine replacement.

For that reason; I strongly recommend an ultra-sound of your thyroid.


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> Do you have the range for the free t4 test? I'm guessing the top of the range is around 1.4? Have you ever had a free t3 (not the total) run? Your total t3 is terribly low and I suspect your free t4 is high...which usually results if all the symptoms you describe.


thanks a lot and the range is 0.8-1.8 ng/dl

back in july my t3 uptake was 32 and the range is from 24-39

free thyroxine index was 3.4 and the range from 1.2-4.9

I just had an ultrasound 9/29/14 and the results showed i have a small nodule and a pint of calcium, endo said not to worry and to re-check in a year.


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info; I'm going to get a Free T3 test


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are mid range FT-4 and low range total 3, which means you are undermedicated on replacement medications, It would be a very good idea to have a FT-3 run. Your elevated TSH would confirm that you are lacking in replacement. You re not converting properly

You are having symptoms when you take it because you are needing Cytomel to increase your T-3 levels.

My doctor runs both Total 3 and Total 4 and it's been my experience that the Total 3 tracks about the same as FT-3. Total 4 is completely all over the place , therefore I only dose using FT-4.


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> You are mid range FT-4 and low range total 3, which means you are undermedicated on replacement medications, It would be a very good idea to have a FT-3 run. Your elevated TSH would confirm that you are lacking in replacement. You re not converting properly


Thanks, I hope I can get that test soon.


----------

